# Who where when?



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mike and his wife went on holiday.

What is her name?

When did they go?

Where did they go.

What did they play.

Who did they meet up with.

and what did they bring back?


Should be easy for some of you. :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you like doing the "Times" crossword in less than 5 minutes too? :lol: :roll: 8O 

Dave (who hasn't a clue what on earth this is about..... :lol: )


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Do you like doing the "Times" crossword in less than 5 minutes too? :lol: :roll: 8O
> 
> Dave (who hasn't a clue what on earth this is about..... :lol: )


Nope - don't like cryptics.

AND given (part of) your background I'm very surprised you aren't one of the "got it in seconds" contenders.

All it needs is a little lateral thinking.
:wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Easy, let the others go first


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent! Got it in seconds.......................
Alan


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I knew the answers.


Mike


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't get this, am I in the wrong clique?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Nor me, and I have a degree in Domestic incompetency :lol: :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The Mike I know went to Cyprus for two weeks in September, his wife' name is Janet. They met up with some people from Leicestershire who they met in Portugal in 2013. They don't play a set game as such but had a laugh on some pedaloes and went on a speed boat. Janet went paragliding once but Mike has a bad back so didn't go.

They brought me sod all back, miserable sods. But they brought themselves some Greek wine, which apparently tasted crap when they opened it in their back garden at a barbee! Serves 'em right!

Do I win anything?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought Spykal would know the answers - he is always quick at such conundrums.....

He was in my thoughts at the very start but sadly the supporting material would require digging through an awful lot of back issues and I would also be VERY wary of posting anything that might identify "Mike"

Davee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave 

I am really flattered that you believed me when I said I knew the answers .... but I don't know the real answers .... not the answers for the Mike in the conundrum.  

That's if it is a conundrum.... it could be a hoax conundrum :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohh well we'll just have to see if Gemmy is right.

:wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Ohh well we'll just have to see if Gemmy is right.
> 
> :wink:


Silence ............................................... :roll:

PS A hint for the rest of you Mike's wife's name is Juliet. :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Excellent! Got it in seconds.......................
> Alan


In the absence of Gemmy's enlightenment how about your answers?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

So presumably Mike and Juliet went in November. Not sure if they went to India, Lima or Quebec. Probably played golf and met up with Charlie, Oscar and Romeo before bringing home some Whiskey???

Is there a prize?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

philoaks said:


> So presumably Mike and Juliet went in November. Not sure if they went to India, Lima or Quebec. Probably played golf and met up with Charlie, Oscar and Romeo before bringing home some Whiskey???
> 
> Is there a prize?


 :wink:

Nope.

Well you can treat yourself to a whiskey if you have any.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> :wink:
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Well you can treat yourself to a whiskey if you have any.


Afraid I'm allergic to whiskey, it will have to be a Tango instead! :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "philoaks"]Afraid I'm allergic to whiskey, it will have to be a Tango instead! :wink:


Bravo!!! Bravo!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's an echo. :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Bravo uniform golf golf echo romeo

Mike echo


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Stanner - please put us out of our misery.

I've tried every combination of the NATO alphabet but can't find a logical answer to the 6 questions (apart from the 2 obvious ones). Perhaps there isn't a logical answer !!!!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought the answers were as given by philoaks :?



> Mike and his wife went on holiday.
> 
> What is her name? Juliet
> 
> ...


Are you using the correct version of the NATO Phonetic Alphabet? There are two versions an old one and the current one.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

i was an RYA Navigation instructor and VHF radio instructor for quite a few years and I didn't get it at first.. Good one though :wink: 

Ray.


----------

